# Athearn Ready to Roll



## wcsjr1 (Dec 10, 2012)

How does Athearn Ready to Roll differ from Blue box? How is the quality and durability? What is a good price for a used one?


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

It sorta depends, in most cases, the old "Blue Box" models are now all available assembled as "Ready to Roll".

But there are also a bunch of newer models in the "Ready to Roll" line that were never available in the "blue box".

Regardless, the drives are still the same.


----------



## wcsjr1 (Dec 10, 2012)

CV, thank you, that is good to know. They are not the top of the line but good engines. What is a good price for one in good shape but without the box? On ebay it seems Athearns go for $20 to $100.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

IMHO if you are looking at locomotives that are available both as RTR and used there is no difference between RTR and BB. Generally thought the same engine labeled as RTR cost more than one labeled as BB. Personally that is my preferred drive-train for diesels. They are bullet proof. And if something wears out there are lots of parts available.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm not sure if it's ok to link to other train forums, but I found this thread on the subject of Upgrading Blue Box Athearns to DCC. The consensus was, if you have a lot of time and patience, you can replace the motor, trucks, and install DCC and a new headlight and by then, you've almost spent as much as a DCC-ready and the newer Athearns have been retooled and thus have better realism. Those guys were shocked that people spend more than $10 on an Athearn blue box.

I know you can't believe everything you read on the internet, but that thread really gave me pause from plunking down $25-35 + $10 shipping for the examples on eBay especially ones that look like they've been in storage since the mid-80's. I do eventually plan to have sound in all my locos, and I thought Athearn blue box was a good start, but now I'm rethinking.

Hope I don't tick anyone off with this. I did some searches and see a lot of people who tune up Athearn BB's.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Since I am now using DCC, I'm working on converting all my Athearn BB locos. When, and that is not often, I buy a locomotive, I go for the DCC ready ones. I have gotten lucky on a few used ones that were DCC ready, and the seller said the loco would not work. Turned out they already had a DCC decoder, but the seller did not know it. That is how I got two Athearn RTR for $25 each.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

There is a misconception that it takes more money and work to convert an Athearn BB to DCC over others. That simply is not the case! In fact the parts for strait DCC and for a Sound decoder are cheaper than other engine manufactures! Like $20 to $30 cheaper!
The lighting can be very easily be upgraded to LED from the cab fryer stock lighting!
I'm currently running a special price offer on just the right decoder for both the BB, RR and Atlas engines. It HERE:

Catch the RAOK thread and I’m bound to give away another AT Decoder, works real well in Athearn and Atlas and others it's HERE:


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

NIMT,

As always, thanks for your great insights.

I think the concern about the really old Athearn BBs was being over 1 amp stall speed and/or noisy/growling engines, but that's probably not an issue on newer Athern BBs. If only their website was more helpful on 1980's and early 1990's locos. I know I've spent hours trying to match up road numbers I find on eBay and drawn a blank on certain Athearns, and I don't have 30 years of catalogs to refer back to.


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

I've converted BB Athearn (there was no RTR 30 years ago) to DCC with lights. Takes about an hour to cut wires, remove existing lights and install DCC decoder with new LED light. Don't replace motor or trucks, why?


----------

